# Circular Saw Blades: Left vs Right - Equal in Choices



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The blades are the same---you just mount it on the saw on the correct side and make sure you have the teeth pointed in the correct direction-- I prefer a left bladed saw myself---


----------



## Shuriko (Feb 22, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> The blades are the same---you just mount it on the saw on the correct side and make sure you have the teeth pointed in the correct direction-- I prefer a left bladed saw myself---


Duh had no idea it is the same blade.....that is great news. Thanks Mike


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Understandable confusion---Now if you were asking about a left handed hammer,I would have had some fun with you--


----------



## Shuriko (Feb 22, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> Understandable confusion---Now if you were asking about a left handed hammer,I would have had some fun with you--


Well now that you brought it up.....:thumbsup:

Thanks


----------



## JoeCanning (Feb 11, 2012)

Can i suggest a wormdrive? Blade is left, and is a better line of site for cutting.


----------



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not a saw expert but have been using them for 15 years but... Isn't a worm drive a left blade saw and a sidewinder a right blade saw? I have used both for years. I myself am right handed and prefer a sidewinder and they are typically lighter. Worm drive is more of a heavy duty saw. I guess its just a preference thing.


----------



## JoeCanning (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes the blade of a worm drive saw is on the left, and yes they way a little more. But with the weight makes it easier to control the saw.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Side winder can be found in left and right--although right blade is more common.

I use a Skill mag 77 (worm drive)---heavy but easy to control---a side winder has its place---I don't think I would enjoy using one 30 feet above the ground--although I used to do that when I was younger--


----------



## JoeCanning (Feb 11, 2012)

all my original skil mag's were stolen along with a lot of other tools in my trailer a few years back. I currently use a Makita Hypoid mag as my goto saw. But i also own the ridgid worm drive which is a great saw and the dewalt worm which has been a huge disappointment to me.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

In the olden days --real carpenters used worm drives --I wanted to be a real carpenter--so when I got my first real carpenter paycheck--I bought a worm drive---

Still like them---and my assistant likes them too.


----------



## JoeCanning (Feb 11, 2012)

its funny the reaction when ya first let the apprentice pick it up. Then 2 hrs later they are in love.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I find them safer also--some of the sidewinders are so powerful and light,that a bound blade can throw the saw back at you---scary stuff--


----------



## JoeCanning (Feb 11, 2012)

ok lets get some saw p0rn going, got pics?


----------



## Shuriko (Feb 22, 2012)

JoeCanning said:


> Can i suggest a wormdrive? Blade is left, and is a better line of site for cutting.


It's been awhile since I saw this post. I ended up with the Milwaukee left sided blade circular saw. I used it a few times over the weekend and it was great. I tried (handled only at a few stores) the wormdrive saws but it was too heavy for my intended use. I am a weekend project can of guy so I don't expect to do major cutting requiring the wormdrive saws. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------

